# زلزال وسع وسع catia v5 tutorial دروس إحترافية



## imad04 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن اتبع هداه ، أما بعد :

الكل يبحث عن دروس تعلم برنامج catia v5 كاتيا أتيتكم بدروس إحترافية جدا لهذا البرنامج الأكثر من رائع وليس لي عندكم إلا طلب واحد أن تدعو لأبي بالرحمة والمغفرة ولأمي بالتباث و المغفرة و الشفاء
أعتذر على الإطالة إليكم هذا الرابط 

http://www.itltechnology.com/free.html:78:

ولا تنسوني من صالح دعاءكم أخوكم عماد*​


----------

